# Just some photos of life in the woods near the Nuke plant ;)



## Hogwildz (Oct 2, 2007)

Just figured I'd sahre my lil piece of heaven "to me" on earth.
I moved from living 40 years in, near or just north of Philly.
I am soooooooo glad I moved here!
Not the Taj Mahal, but works for me. Needs alot of work in my eyes, but coming along.

Front, back and garage side.

The center area is where I am working, will be entrance, office, 15' x 25' master bedroom & a kinda walk through room with a small sink, small fridge & microwave,
some day anyways LOL


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 2, 2007)

Another shot of the front from up on the hill that surrounds the garage side & back of the house.
Couple shots of the driveway. I have always wanted a long driveway, set back way away from the world. Well I finally got it.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 2, 2007)

A few shots of the filed I am always cutting LOL. And one of the barn that needs a 1 color roof.  Way down on the list 
I stored about a cord of wood in the barn since last winter. While it might be burnable, I am not satisfied as I am with the stuff out in the sun & wind.
The barn has all doors open, or torn off in one case. But without the sun, the wood just does not dry as well. And this barn is far from tight at all.
I know I am glad I don't cut all the land. About 1/3 open, 2/3 wooded. I would even be happy with more wooded 
But I got what I got, and an very happy here.
Just thought I'd share a lil of the "Neanderthal" and his cave with yall


----------



## titan (Oct 2, 2007)

That there's a nice,peaceful-looking cave Hogz.I had a nice out-of-the-way acreage like yours a few years back until the little General told me we weren't happy there anymore and she wanted to be closer to her folks.Here I am on the edge of suburbia for now....but I'll find a way back.Enjoy it man!


----------



## njtomatoguy (Oct 2, 2007)

NIce spread Hog-
You have it all. Nice yard, nice looking house, nice piles of wood...
Enjoy!


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. My "general" can leave at any time. I (El Presidente) am STAYING  !
It will prolly be a lifelong project, but now I am in a place I want to do the projects and am actually motivated to do so.
The last place was a cram all repairs after 17 years into 6 months to ready it for sale.


----------



## MrGriz (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks pretty damn good to me!

I think my requirement for the next place is more square footage in the garage than the house.  A place with more out buildings than houses and more acres than the two combined would be right up my alley.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice home and a beautiful spread buddy. Enjoy that place.


----------



## jpl1nh (Oct 3, 2007)

Hogz, what's not to like.  Nothing like room to spread out and a little privacy.  I'd certainly be happy there.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Oct 3, 2007)

Hog.......I also knew I was "home" when.......
1)   I could fire a shotgun down the drive and hit nothing.... ;-) 
2)   I occasionally had to drag an old boxspring behind the truck to smooth the driveway... :roll:

.....congrats.....


----------



## keyman512us (Oct 3, 2007)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. My "general" can leave at any time. I (El Presidente) am STAYING  !
> It will prolly be a lifelong project, but now I am in a place I want to do the projects and am actually motivated to do so.
> The last place was a cram all repairs after 17 years into 6 months to ready it for sale.



Hog, Congrats bud!

I'd echo everyone else's sentiments....having read your words I above I hear what you are saying loud and clear. 17 years of 'city life' in the last place made you wanna head for the country I'm betting. Sounds like your last house "had issues with location and setting"(know exactly what you are saying).

Hey...you got your own little slice of heaven there be thankfull and enjoy it...doesn't look like there's too many traffic lights once you leave your driveway...  :coolsmirk:


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words gentlemen!
The garage is actually bigger than the house I think LOL. 3 bays wide, 3 bays deep. big bays, could prolly fit 8 cars.
Has no floor yet ;(, supposedly 5 foot of stone down. I am hoping to be or having the floor poured next year.
Then I can get all the crap out of the breezeway & house. This room I am in, has just enough space to walk to computer and sit in chair. Other than that both our dressers are in here and about 8 big moving boxes, filing cabinet etc etc. My temp office till the new one is done.

I have just under 9 acres at 8.7 , was hoping for 10+ then I could have gotten a clean & green tax break. But I am finding what I have and the view of the rest of the woods is just right for me. I have 8 neighbors spread out over idunno, maybe a few hundred acres. One lives almost across the dirt road from me. And the next one down is me & the OL's ages, so we kinda connect best with them. They ride, are working on their house etc. Same boat as us, so we hang out from time to time, & help eachother. The road is owned by us, so we stone it, plow it, etc, would be nice for a blacktop road, but too much involved, and its sorta better having the govnmt out of our hair. I am in the middle of no where, yet 6 or 7 miles from a good sized small town. Perfect for me, my work & just was the place the minute I saw it. I got real lucky finding just the right situated area. For once, something went the right way for me, and didn't go to sheet. LOL
I have alot of work to do, but as I said, I am motivated yet not rushing. I have the rest of my life to get her just as I like it. Oh and, also to save up for each improvement LOL. If I could pay for it, I'd have someone else do it and be done with it. Good thing I'm handy I guess. 
Thanks again guys. You ever make it out this way, ya got a cave to crash at, and a fire to have a beer by.


----------



## Bones (Oct 4, 2007)

Hogz, nice looking place man. Many moons ago I lived across the river from ya in Bridgeport NJ then moved to FL now retired in TN with an old log cabin on a small lake and couple of acres and lots of deer, yotes, etc. even a grey bobcat.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Oct 4, 2007)

Hog....looks like the previous owners kept a large plot mowed/maintained.....recall a discussion bout that couple weeks ago here....might have been Web talking bout it.......you plan on keeping a large yard or going native for less maintenance....just curious.....and nice place !


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 4, 2007)

11 Bravo said:
			
		

> Hog....looks like the previous owners kept a large plot mowed/maintained.....recall a discussion bout that couple weeks ago here....might have been Web talking bout it.......you plan on keeping a large yard or going native for less maintenance....just curious.....and nice place !



Actually, the previous owner had more than what you see, fenced off and had lama's, goats, sheep, cows, and turkeys etc.
Problem was he was always on the road & did not take care of them. Then would come back and pile huge hills of manure out front of the field near the road. The neighbors had enough of the stench and called in the township. Township made him get rid of the animals. The parts that are cut as you see now, were basically overgrown field when I bought the place last year. I decided to cut it this past spring to see how nice it would or wouldn't look. After a few cuts & running over many rocks, it came out pretty nice & neighbors complimented on how nice it looked. I kinda am torn in two ways. I actually enjoy cutting it because it looks nice, and gets me "away" from it all for a few hours. The other side of me says "f'it, let it grow, more time to do something else". What I cut is no were near what I own. So for now I think I'll keep it cut, and plan on planting some trees out there. Can prolly just transplant saplings from my woods. Was also supposed to mail a member here that had some seeds for sale, I think it was black walnut seeds. With the constant repairs & addition work, I am concentrating on the top of the list for now.
I am considering getting a tractor with a brush hog down the road. Right now I use an old Gilson riding mower with a 30" blade, between the grss around the house and the field, it takes anywheres from 5 hours to a lil over 3 depending on how high  I let it get and how fast I go.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice looking place.  Man, I love my three car garage.  You have to be careful though.  I'm already cluttering it up.  I have to make some room to store some wood there.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 4, 2007)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Nice looking place.  Man, I love my three car garage.  You have to be careful though.  I'm already cluttering it up.  I have to make some room to store some wood there.


Thanks, the 3 car garage is  2 bays deep, so a 6 car garage & already full of crap. Which will have to be taken out o I can get a floor poured in there. Right now its loose stone.


----------



## Gibbonboy (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice place, man. Can you hear the sirens from there?  Having a little land of your own to shape the way you want is something everyone who wants to should experience. Some folks do fine in town, I don't like to be able to see my neighbors. Good size garden, even just in tomatoes and potatoes or something might be nice too. Being able to cut your own firewood on your own property sustainably (I could get one year of wood from my lot, then it'd be a field) is true freedom, at least for heating.


----------



## begreen (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics Hog, looks like a fine spot you've settled into.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 7, 2007)

Gibbonboy said:
			
		

> Nice place, man. Can you hear the sirens from there?  Having a little land of your own to shape the way you want is something everyone who wants to should experience. Some folks do fine in town, I don't like to be able to see my neighbors. Good size garden, even just in tomatoes and potatoes or something might be nice too. Being able to cut your own firewood on your own property sustainably (I could get one year of wood from my lot, then it'd be a field) is true freedom, at least for heating.



I have heard the sirens a bit more than I care to in the past year. ON more than a couple occasions we receipt sorry letters from the Nuke plate.
We were testing this and oops, we were testing that and oops. Jeez, if they go of for real, no one will think anything of it.
They are setting up new & more sirens, so it never ends. I have one prolly 1/2 to 1 mile away in 2 directions. The property merely getting mowed as it is for now.
I have too many things on my plate inside, to worry bout outside. It still looks decent though.


----------



## Metal (Oct 8, 2007)

I was hoping to see a cooling tower in the background of a few of the pics.  Nice place, will look forward to hearing how you plan on heating that garage.


----------



## PAJerry (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice place.  Penn's woods is a great place to live, though our taxes seem a little high.  The PA 'Clean and Green' tax break is not as good as it might seem, since if you sell before a specified time period, you have to pay all the tax break back!  Your soil should be pretty good there in the southeast corner, not the heavy blue clay we have here in the northwest, but it's workable.  In time, when the house stuff is done, get into gardening.  It bonds you with your land like nothing else. Wife and I have been here 30 years, and plan on dying here, too. We love the woods and have put a lot of long hours into building up our garden soil with manure from local horse farms. Everything takes time, and sometimes you might get frustrated, but hang in there - it's really worth the effort when you have as nice a place as yours.


----------



## Jags (Oct 9, 2007)

hog - that looks awsome.  Great setting, plenty of privacy and a heck of a cave with room for your rides.  As a suggestion, stay away from the black walnuts, unless you like hitting more rocks.  Those things will come out from under a mower like a cannon ball.  Not to mention the mess and stink (if you let them lay).  I'm not one for raking.  If it fits under the deck, it gets mowed.

Good lookin' place brother man.


----------



## NewtownPA (Oct 15, 2007)

Hogwildz,

Rock on man! Your little kingdom domain is "to die for"! I bet you got more stars there than you ever had while in the Philly area! I remember when I lived in W. Philly I could count only SIX stars at night! I hear you about the "less government" thing - it's nice to be your own boss on your own land.


----------

